# tracing an intarsia pattern



## woodman12 (Feb 12, 2012)

Intarsia diagrams are a good source of diagrams to trace out and digitize for a machine cut 

I will show tracing out this large mouth bass and cutting it on a co2 laser
I made 2 of these using the different pieces of wood










this would be a cool trophy plaque


----------



## Oscar36 (Feb 23, 2019)

Beautiful piece. That will make a great wall art.

What power is your laser?


----------



## woodman12 (Feb 12, 2012)

my laser is 150 watt


----------

